# Lookin for a new pleco



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

So I've got a common pleco right now in my 72 gallon bowfront. He's about 6 or 7 inches now and in perfect condition but as many of you know, they poop... a lot. Like, more than a lot. So much that it covers my white sand and in result not being so white anymore. "/

So I'm looking for a new algae eater 
Any suggestions? I don't mind if they get large (not more than 10 inches) but I do want one that poops minimally. I considered getting a bushynose but I don't know how they do on wastes.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Oto cats. Get a whole school of them. They stay small and work wonders in a tank


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

That will work or an L-46 Zebra Pleco they stay small and do not make as much waste but they aren't the easiest to find .


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I never notice any extra nasties from either of our plecos, a clown and a rubbernose


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, I really like that zebra pleco. Probably expensive though. I like the oto catfish too. How many do you think would be sufficient for a school?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I found a site that has them for $250.00 they are expensive.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

FishMatt said:


> That will work or an L-46 Zebra Pleco they stay small and do not make as much waste but they aren't the easiest to find .


they are expensive to say the very least around $200-$300 for the true zebras. they only get about 3 inches and im unsure if they are actually an elgae eating type of pleco. if you want a good algae eater a bristle nose is one of the best choices. if you just like having a pleco in general there aqre many awesome ones for not to much money. vampire plecos being one of my favorites. gold nuggets, sultan plecos, queen arabesques.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

snyderguy said:


> Wow, I really like that zebra pleco. Probably expensive though. I like the oto catfish too. How many do you think would be sufficient for a school?


For your tank? You could get away with 6 or possibly more, they add so little to the bioload.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> they are expensive to say the very least around $200-$300 for the true zebras. they only get about 3 inches and im unsure if they are actually an elgae eating type of pleco. if you want a good algae eater a bristle nose is one of the best choices....


how do they do as far as waste though?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Zebra pleco's are a species of Hypancistrus, and are worthless for algae. They actually need a meatier diet. If you want a fire red BN I have 4 extra adult males available now, and a dozen 1" fry that are almost big enough to ship. I also have dozens of regular browns. They only grow to 4-5" max, don't make nearly as much poop as a common pleco. Your filtration setup and water flow are also factors in keeping the sand clean. Using a powerhead to move water (and waste) toward your filter intake/s is very helpful.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

snyderguy said:


> how do they do as far as waste though?


all the ones i mentioned dont produce nearly as much waste as a common pleco. most of the ones only get between 4-6 inches not 100% sure but i know they dont get big. there is a guy on here i haved talked to that breeds the queen arabesques and his friend breeds the sultans.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

The only thing about the powerhead idea is that i have discus and they like the more calm waters. But I have considered getting a second HOB filter for the other side of the tank, obviously a smaller one designed for 10-20 gallons. Just haven't gotten around to that yet.. Thanks though  I'll probably head to the pet store tomorrow or Saturday in hopes for a bushynose pleco.


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

It's weird, but I remember my common pleco taking a poop like every other day. Now that I think of it I haven't seen one of his signature 6-inch long poops in at least a year. Maybe even two years. Somehow he's eating since he' still alive, but I remember when his poops were very long and visible.


----------



## stuby (Jun 14, 2010)

Commons are pooping michines.....most of the ones mentioned here already, would be a better one to keep. Another plec that doesn't grow big (3" TL) and is a awesome looking plec, IMO anyways is the L174...not a algae eater but like the L260 and L46 eat more meatier food (all Hypancistrus sp, BTW) There are some small (young) ones on aquabid for sale right now if you want to take a look.....I bred them and sold them to the guy that is selling them now...if you are looking for A plec to eat algae...I'd stick with a Ancistrus sp. the red or the common Bn's would do a good job. If you are looking for a fancier Ancistrus check out the L180...a nice looking BN that doesn't cost a arm and a leg. If you can't find pics of them let me know and I'll show you the ones I have bred. 

HTH
Chuck


----------

